# Algae Wafers



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Before the crash I remember a thread on the best algae wafers. 

What I'm using right now is the Hikari ones and HBH algae grazers. 

I noticed that the HBH ones (leaf shaped) have spirulina as the first ingredient.The Hikari ones have fish meal as the first ingredient. Anyone know where I can get the large 20 oz. can of HBH from?

OR if there are any other brands that are better quality?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you can find them on ebay , I seen a 1 pound bag for $12 & shipping was $7...much cheaper than you will find them around here probably...I paid $15 for a 6oz bag at King Eds


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah I saw a 5 pound bag on ebay for $50 or something. Just seeing how the local market compares.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone use any other brands?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I use TopFin algae thins - my fish love them. Even my discus won't leave them out of their sight when I drop a few into the tank. They compete with the Cories & SAE's on getting licks off them.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i have hikari one $60 for a 1kg package.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

The brand iam using for my bottom feeders is, Omega One veggie rounds.Lots of natural ingredients which i like.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get the HBH ones from Kensfish I believe. Another great veggie mix I use is from Pamelajo on Canadapleco.com. She sells critter crumbs with various ingredients for bottom feeders (meat, yams, veggies)


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I use veggie and algae products from these two makers:

http://www.allnaturalpetcare.com/

Home - Critter Crumbs


----------

